# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  True Value Solar, my story

## terenjac

I have heard and read quite a few negative comments on True Value Solar.   While some people may have had bad experiences with this company my experience has been OK. I was told that installation would be 5 to 8 weeks after I paid the deposit ........... well, they made it with one day to spare.   I heard of one TVS customer whose inverter 'died' one hour after installation..............  well, mine didn't.   In fact it's still going a whole 2 weeks after installation.   Hopefully it's good for many years of service. 
Of course I may be tempting fate but (so far) I'm happy with True Value Solar. 
And before anyone says anything, I'm not being paid to make these comments.   It's just that I think good reports are just as important as the bad ones.

----------


## Handyjack

Friend was having solar installed. Company gave quote based on satellite images. On the day of installations they rock up and have a look at the roof. "Sorry can not do. We do not have the clips for this profile." Looked in switch board. "Can not install, need to do upgrade".
Friend showed them the road. 
I contacted said company for my self and asked them to do a site inspection. Not normally done.
Rang company based in Queensland. All work based on satellite images, site inspections not done.
Spoke to third, local company. Rep came out. Had a look at site, climbed on roof and gave quote which I accepted.
Within the month system was installed and all up and running in 5 weeks. 
Friend also had Rep of third company give a quote, and as friend mentioned my name and accepted quote we both got $200 off. 
If you want to know the company I used, so you can also get discount please contact me.

----------

